# Some help with new pants and helmet



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Since there are a bunch of big sales going on I figured I would treat myself to some new gear.

First off I was looking to get some new pants. I wanted something that has a nice loose fit, but not falling off my ass. I also was trying to find something that will hopefully last and be very waterproof. It seems no matter what kind of pants I get they always seem to get wet in the ass. Even if I don't spend that much time on it. Anyways I was looking at the Volcom Propolsion Pants and was wondering if anyone had any experience with them. I'm only 5'8 and a 32 in waist. Would large be good or would it be way to baggy on me? I can't seem to find any sizing charts for it.

Dogfunk.com | Large Image View | Volcom Propulsion Pant - Men's - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com

For helmets I just want something very low profile. I don't care for helmets, the only reason why I wear them is because it is required in the parks where I ride. That said protection is the least of my concerns and mainly just looking for something that looks nice. So far the only thing that I could find was sandbox's brain bucket. If anyone knows of any other helmets out there that have the same kinda style I would appreciate a pointing in the right direction.

Sandboxland Store - Brain Bucket - White S/M

Thanks for the help and sorry for not making the links clicky. Couldn't figure out how to do that with a quick search.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Check out the RED Trace for a helmet. It's a really simple design and very comfortable.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

For those that wear a helmet only cause they have to, Sandbox is good. They're more for style then for protection. They do protect, but not as well as a Bern or Smith.

I'd just go with a medium in the Volcoms. Usually its 28/30 for sm, 30/33 for m, and 34/38 for lrg.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nivek said:


> For those that wear a helmet only cause they have to, Sandbox is good. They're more for style then for protection. They do protect, but not as well as a Bern or Smith.


sandbox helmets lol, people actually like those things?


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I'm probably gonna get them by the end of the week. Its to bad no stores around me carry them, it would definately make it a lot easier to figure out what size to get. 

People like sandbox helmets because of the same reasons that I just said. The hill makes you wear a helmet and you don't want to, so instead just buy something that has nothing to do with protection and everything to do with style. Works for me and many others.


----------

